# Worth it to upgrade from 565?



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

I have a 565 that I really like. The Look geometry fits me well. I am just under 6ft and 175lbs. I have a solid strength to weight wattage and do well in crits and sprints due to power. The 585 and 595 ultras have really peaked my interest -- I took out an Extreme Power that I liked but with money and fit I would prefer to stay with Look.
Will I notice a worth while difference in the stiffness of a 585 Ultra vs my 565? A 595 Ultra? I have a job that allows me to put in a fair bit of time on a bike so I am not concerned about getting beat up by the ride -- I am just looking for a stiff ride at this point in riding. Money is a factor (of course) so I looking for opinions.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

I thought the only difference between the 565 and 585 was an alloy bottom bracket shell in the 565 as opposed to carbon fiber in the 585. Maybe I'm nuts but I don't think a lot of this stuff matters much. You know, ride up grades rather than buy upgrades.


----------



## welcomdmat (Jan 1, 1970)

I hear what you're saying. I do have a bit of the bike geek streak and like to be pretty current in my gear though am sure I could ride my Columbus SLX frame to the same catagorie race wise.
The 565 and 585 Origion are seperated by little more than the bb shell. I went with the 565 for this reason. It is the Ultra models that interest me.


----------

